# Want to try the wading thing!



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

I am an experienced rod bender looking for some one to show me the ropes in wading fishing around the Sabine area.


----------



## bearwash87 (Mar 21, 2011)

find good looking water along the bank and hop out and throw your favorite winter time bait.


----------

